# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Oh my god...pleco people and all fishkeepers look here!

## Mez

I *want* them all!
This one is so the best...






This one is so cute...






Mez :Cool:

----------


## BFG

Wow, the red ones is nice, wonder if Akoh can name them........hmmm.

----------


## rain

james, the red pleco that u have up there was the one that me and LeAnn saw abt one month back in a local LFS here. however the fella up there is redder than the one we saw, but im sure its abt the same. pretty right [ :Grin: ]

----------


## BFG

Hi Rain, which lfs did u saw the pleco?

----------


## Mez

I Can..
That red one is a L25 Scarlett pleco i believe.
The black and white spotted one is a vampire pleco.
Not too sure on the others. think the last one is a Titanic plec or something like that...
Mez :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

james, the red pleco that u have up there was the one that me and LeAnn saw abt one month back in a local LFS here. however the fella up there is redder than the one we saw, but im sure its abt the same. pretty right [ :Grin: ] 
----------------
[/quote]
Rain.. are they natural?? or genetically altered; the redness that is...

and where did u see it??

----------


## loupgarou

are all pleco's monsters, or are there mini plecos? (ie: not more than 4 in I hope). .heh

----------


## rain

kelvin, saw the red pleco at serangoon north, petmart for abt $75 but the colour still orangy but the patterns r somewhat similiar.

----------


## Mez

Yes, there are dwarf plecos. Most of the dwarf plecos eat more meat than algae though. Clown Plecos are good at Algae Eating, as are Bristelnose plecs..bristelnose tend to get around 5&amp;quot;, while clown plecs around 3&amp;quot;.
Mez :Smile:

----------


## spilopterus

I got a question, these plecos in a planted tank, won't they ravish up and redecorate your tank?

----------


## Cichlidae Medalodon

James... you have always had an eye for the gorgeous fish!

If you want a nice pleco--keep rhinos! They are my personal fav. besides green phantom plecos!

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 5/28/2002 10:23:17 AM 
> 
> I got a question, these plecos in a planted tank, won't they ravish up and redecorate your tank? 
> ----------------


spilo, i have a bristlenose in my 6ft.. recommended by Amano.. had it for 2yrs.. they do not touch yr plants

----------


## spilopterus

i was thinking of a twig catfish really....

----------


## Simon

that will do too.. sadly, they cant survive in my 6ft.. wonder y

----------


## benetay

yup they always go disappearing and it's gone forever i really don't understand why..thou[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## hwchoy

I like the second fish with the black/cream pattern, what is it? where to get? how much? [ :Embarassed: ] and how big?

----------


## akoh

1st - L25 Scarlet 
2nd - L065 Blizzard Cactus Pleco
3rd - L095 Polka Dot Spiny Pleco
4th - Snow King
5th - L155 

Have Fun ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## hwchoy

akoh, you think gan will have the L065? from the pics in planetcatfish it doesn't look very big, probably 6-in?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 5/30/2002 10:40:21 AM 
> 
> akoh, you think gan will have the L065? from the pics in planetcatfish it doesn't look very big, probably 6-in?
> ----------------


Hi hwchoy ! Gan don't have any right now ! anyway I'll check and update if they are included in his pleco shipment list !. The one we see in the picture is probably a young one ~ 2&amp;quot; to 3&amp;quot;, oh yah ! another important thing to note is &amp;quot; the patches are white not yellow &amp;quot;. The &amp;quot; picture &amp;quot; is yellow probably due the lighting !.
One more thing ! the white patches will disappear once it reaches maturity ~ 6&amp;quot; to 8 &amp;quot; . Cheers [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
Akoh

----------


## BFG

Akoh, how big can the polka dot pleco get? Saw a few at an lfs nearby. Left 2 maybe 3 pcs last time I went there.

----------


## hwchoy

akoh, you mean the fellow will turn completely black, not very good leh like that [ :Knockout: ] anyway how long does it take to &amp;quot;mature&amp;quot; from 2-3&amp;quot;? A few good years is better than none  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 5/30/2002 11:38:17 AM 
> 
> Akoh, how big can the polka dot pleco get? Saw a few at an lfs nearby. Left 2 maybe 3 pcs last time I went there.
> ----------------


BFG ! those polka dots pleco that you see in our LFS are either L248 or LDA 033, max. size ranges from 6 &amp;quot; to 8 &amp;quot;. The L095 Polka dot Spiny Pleco in the otherhand can grow to about 10&amp;quot; to 12 &amp;quot;. Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving 
Akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 5/30/2002 1:41:53 PM 
> 
> akoh, you mean the fellow will turn completely black, not very good leh like that [] anyway how long does it take to &amp;amp;amp;quot;mature&amp;amp;amp;quot; from 2-3&amp;amp;amp;quot;? A few good years is better than none  
> ----------------


hwchoy ! yap ! I don't know about other pleco collectors but mine turned completely black after almost 3 years. It was about 2&amp;quot; when I first got it from Gan and it called it a day at 7 &amp;quot; ! :Sad:  . Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
Akoh

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 5/30/2002 2:46:20 PM 
> hwchoy ! yap ! I don't know about other pleco collectors but mine turned completely black after almost 3 years. It was about 2&amp;amp;amp;quot; when I first got it from Gan and it called it a day at 7 &amp;amp;amp;quot; ! . Cheers [] 
> 
> Safe Diving !
> Akoh 
> ----------------


one minute silence for akoh's pleco... :Angel:  

so it had the pattern for 3 years right? not bad leh, how much har?

----------


## Mez

Hi Akoh :Smile: 
Jus wondering, that L25 Scarlet plec, issit modified by human to get those bright colours, or are they natural?
Thks
Mez :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> so it had the pattern for 3 years right? not bad leh, how much har?
> ----------------


hwchoy ! think it about 50 to 60 bucks , cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 5/31/2002 1:58:50 AM 
> 
> Hi Akoh
> Jus wondering, that L25 Scarlet plec, issit modified by human to get those bright colours, or are they natural?
> Thks
> Mez
> ----------------


Hi Mez ! , the bright colours are natural !, in fact it will be more intense if the tank environment is dark ! - I read it somewhere ! can't remember which mag., Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

Simon, my lfs told me that if you want to keep twig catfish and royal whiptail you have to put some apple snails in your tank. Apparently apple snail produces something that keep whiptail healthy or alive. I don't think has been scientifically proven? Now I have 15 apple snails in my 4&amp;quot; tank maybe it's time to try whiptail again. Problem with apple snails they eat a lot and quite quick so my corys don't get enough to eat now.

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 5/31/2002 8:21:37 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> so it had the pattern for 3 years right? not bad leh, how much har?
> ...


thanx akoh. will check Gan to see if he is bringing in. should be good company for my farlowella.

----------

